# Problem with installing XFCE



## blanky322 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello guys,
I have some problem with installing XFCE. I installed all programs for XFCE, but its doesnt work. How fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2021)

Update FreeBSD, you're on an older 12.x version and need to upgrade to 12.2.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 13, 2021)

You are hiding your hostname when you should be hiding your user.
Do not run Xorg as root user. It is a really bad practice.


----------

